# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Wat zijn de symptomen van pds-syndroom?

## Nicole1988

Hallo allemaal,

Al sinds 3 a 4 jaar heb ik veel last van mijn buik.
De 1e keer meer dan de andere keer.
Na maanden ziekenhuis onderzoeken kwamen ze met het pds syndroom.
Nu is het sinds 3 weken weer zo erg en anders dan andere keren.
Ik heb koorts zit dag en nacht op de wc ben onzettend moe en eet liever helemaal niet.Ik eet wel gewoon 3x daags maar val alsnog ontzettend af.
Vorige week toch weer 3x bij de dokter gezeten en maar weer een doorverwijzing gekregen.Nu ben ik toch eens wat gaan zoeken naar symptonen van het pds syndroom.
Maar lees er helemaal niets van koort enz.
Ook heb ik geen opgeblazen gevoel oid.
Ik heb alleen ontzettend veel pijn rechtsonder in de buik waar het altijd mee begint het.
Ontstoken ogen pijnelijke gewrichten(geen spierpijn)
Ik mag over 6 weken eindelijk weer eens naar een internist dus het zal me benieuwen.Het enige wat niet is onderzocht is mijn dunne darm.
Kent iemand symptomen?
en echt ontzettend moe

----------


## Sefi

Tja... kan best pds zijn, maar ik vermoed dat er nog wel meer speelt dan alleen dat.
Niet alle symptomen hoeven van dezelfde aandoening te zijn. Je kunt naast pds dus ook nog iets anders hebben waardoor je koorts hebt en zeker gewrichten.
Er bestaat ook nog een soort van reuma waarbij je bijvoorbeeld ook vaak darmklachten hebt. Maar ik wil je niks aanpraten, dus het is inderdaad goed om het door een specialist te laten onderzoeken.
Alles vermelden, desnoods alles opschrijven en de brief aan de specialist geven, zodat je niks vergeet te zeggen.
Heel veel sterkte hoor!

----------


## Tralala

Dat is fybromyalgie die reuma waar jij hebt over hebt Sefi.Maar pds is een verzamelnaam voor alle maag/darmklachten waarbij ze niets echt concrete dingen kunnen vinden.Daardoor kunnen de symphtomen ook ver uiteen lopen.
Koorts hoort er eigenlijk niet bij,maar ik heb zelf ook weleens koorts gehad van de pijn..ook heb ik het idee dat pds'ers vaak lichte onstekingen hebben in de maag/darmen die niet opvallen bij een onderzoek maar die wel voor klachten zorgen.Ik heb ook al jaren onstoken ogen en ook een huidziekte erbij gekregen allemaal door die &^%$ darmen.Pijn rechtsonder wijst wel op de dunne darm dus ik ben benieuwd of je al bij de internist bent geweest en of ze iets gevonden hebben?

----------

